# What's the shittiest car audio u have owned



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I had a California Profile think it was 1,000 watts or some thing crazy.It was about 2-2 1/2" long took the back cover off and the board was about a 1/3 of the amp's length.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Newer kenwood shit, power coustic, sony xplod, second hand junk... you name it I have owned all that cheap shit back when I was about about 15. I knew nothing I had was top quality but I was happy just to have what I had. I just thought it was better than nothing. Now im a few years older, have a few dollars more, and know alot more about audio. Needless to say now im satisfied by nothing... BUT for shittiest car audio ever I cant decide I think its between roadmaster, dual, and pyle...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@May 27 2009, 01:20 AM~14010557
> *Newer kenwood shit, power coustic, sony xplod, second hand junk... you name it I have owned all that cheap shit back when I was about about 15. I knew nothing I had was top quality but I was happy just to have what I had. I just thought it was better than nothing. Now im a few years older, have a few dollars more, and know alot more about audio. Needless to say now im satisfied by nothing... BUT for shittiest car audio ever I cant decide I think its between roadmaster, dual, and pyle...
> *


 :0

the only thing i owned that i thought was crap was a 100 watt dual and a already broken in 10'' phoenix gold sub


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@May 27 2009, 12:20 AM~14010557
> *Newer kenwood shit, power coustic, sony xplod, second hand junk... you name it I have owned all that cheap shit back when I was about about 15. I knew nothing I had was top quality but I was happy just to have what I had. I just thought it was better than nothing. Now im a few years older, have a few dollars more, and know alot more about audio. Needless to say now im satisfied by nothing... BUT for shittiest car audio ever I cant decide I think its between roadmaster, dual, and pyle...
> *


i had 2 of their 12" subs in one of their fucked up bandpass enclosures runnin off a Kenwood 1000watt amp. had it for less than 4 months before I swapped everything for something with a lil more push


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

every system i have had 

if i can remember correctly

1st. 2 10 hollywood excursions and 2 12 solo baric squares at the same time on a pyarmid 2 channel 1000watt amp 

2nd. 2 15 solo baric sqaures with hollywood excursion 2000watt 1 channel amp i think it was

3rd. 2 12 audiobahn 1000q i can not remember what kind of amp

4th. 3 15 audiobahn with 3000watt poweracoustic

5th. 2 10 matts 2.5's i do not remember what kind of amp

6th. 2 12 solo baric squares kicker 1000.1 

7th. 2 12 strokers i do not remember what kind of amp

8th 4 15 l5's with kicker 2500.1 shoved into a grandmarquis trunk

9th 2 15 t5 sound streams with trx2000d 1 channel amp 

now i just got mids and happy with them

2 6's and 4 8's earthquakes on audiophonics 1800 2 channel amp with cheap jensen double din tv


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

STOCK :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ha, my first system ever. that was the shittiest.

some for real flea market shit on a SEARS amp. there was 2 12's that said 'black phantom' on the cones. i've had 4x6's with magnets bigger than the ones on those. and a full style pull out tape player, don't even remember the brand on that. man i thought i was bumpin :roflmao: 

this was also the very early 90's....


----------



## corndawg (Jul 17, 2003)

my first truck, i put a "1200watt" sony amp and 2 sony 10"s...in my current truck ive got the same amp and same boxs but i got some alpine type e's, still shitty lol....in my blazer ive got a w3 in a factory jl bandpass powered by a 10+ yr old spl amp, cant bitch for the money ive got in it


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Lol...when I was 16 I had 2 RF punch 12's and a Jensen 300 watt amp. Equipment was ok...it wasn't awesome. But Jensen always sucked.....and my pride and joy of the time, the box made out of fiber board, and carpeted with left overs from my parents carpeting their house! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Oh yeah...and I stuffed the box full of cotton balls too! Live and learn! :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

I started off with a 150 Metrosound amp with two poly 10's and a majestic crossover back in 89. Then I got some gold plated off the wall brand amp that was 300 watts bridged that shit bumped until someone stole it. From there I moved up the latter to an Orion GX2200 and a GX240 with some redline ode 12's kenwood pull out tape deck. Soemone stole the deck so I used a sony walk man for years as my deck. Got rid of the Redline and got 4 kicker 12's yeah man that was awsome. No I have a Crossfire VR2000d 2 Crossfire VR142 Crossfire Crossover and Rockford Fogate 6x9 and 4 Rockford Fosgate 6.5's and a set of Kicker L7 8's and a set of Cerwin Vega 124 12's with a Panasonic Head unit. I have not installed it in my car yet because I am debating to use the 8's or the 12's. Plus my car is getting painted so its on Stand-bye.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

First amp I had a Prime Optimus Amplifier from Radio Shack with 2 10' Profile Baha Subs. The amplifier stayed in protect but would occasionally cut on and play before cutting out. This amp was some junk I bought from my boy more than likely blown but was younger didn't know any better. Afterward got a 300watt Jensen amplifier which gave me some knock but didn't know Jensen was junk. Gave that amp and sub combo to my homeboy and picked up a Lanzar amp with Blaupunkt subs. Blew the amp first night in 2ohms listening to that Big Tymers Song "Gator Boots with the pimped out Gucci Suit," Still Fly. Saved up Got Orion amp with 10' Planet Audio subs. Was a good system but after that one I haven't had a system in about 7years. Now that I'm working on My MC LS a nice system will be included for street props and car show points.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

I remember my first system...The purple Urban Audio amps that was made by Targa and 2 Jl Audio 12"s w0..


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

The setup that sticks in my mind as "what the fuck was I thinking" is a Pymirid Phase III 600w amp (wired to the fuse box of course) with the remote wire jumped to the +. I would pull the fuse when I turned off the car so the battery wouldn't die. It was pushing some Lanzar 12's and I thought I was the shit. Of course I had no mids or tweets but the chicks dug it.

This was back in like 91-92.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 4 2009, 09:08 AM~14091807
> *The setup that sticks in my mind as "what the fuck was I thinking" is a Pymirid Phase III 600w amp (wired to the fuse box of course) with the remote wire jumped to the +. I would pull the fuse when I turned off the car so the battery wouldn't die. It was pushing some Lanzar 12's and I thought I was the shit. Of course I had no mids or tweets but the chicks dug it.
> 
> This was back in like 91-92.
> *


 :0 pyramid i haven't seen one of those in years.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 4 2009, 11:30 AM~14092485
> *:0 pyramid i haven't seen one of those in years.
> *


I had some clear 6.5's for a while. I put them in a Bud "Party Ball". sounded like ahit but looked fuckin' cool.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 4 2009, 10:39 AM~14092554
> *I had some clear 6.5's for a while. I put them in a Bud "Party Ball". sounded like ahit but looked fuckin' cool.
> *


Dam you should have got a pick :cheesy: 

My buddy bought a set of 10's or 12's can't remember out of JCWheteny (spelling?)that were clear them pieces of ssss were the worst sounding woofers i had ever heard.I don't even think they even had a name


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@May 29 2009, 10:24 PM~14041902
> *I remember my first system...The purple Urban Audio amps that was made by Targa and 2 Jl Audio 12"s w0..
> *


we use to have a purple urban amp beating the shit out of 4 10s :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

not me but my cousin. he would fit two big ass house speaker boxes in the back of is ford probe back in highschool. for back then it was not bad at all, but now i think about it that shit was ghetto as fuck! :rofl:


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood_talisman_@Jun 4 2009, 12:20 PM~14094576
> *not me but my cousin. he would fit two big ass house speaker boxes in the back of is ford probe back in highschool. for back then it was not bad at all, but now i think about it that shit was ghetto as fuck! :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: not gonna lie...I did that shit too


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

crappiest system I had was

Kenwood kdc 5005
pioneer 3.5s
pioneer 4x10s
boss ba4000
kicker free-airs (old school gray ones)


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

MY FIRST SYSTEM FOR SURE: 1986

PIONEER CASSETTE DECK
COUSTIC AMPS
COUSTIC CROSSOVER
PIONEER 3.5
PIONEER 4 X 10'S
PIONEER SUBS

MY NEXT SYSTEM IN 90 WAS
SONY CD WITH CASSATTE PLAYER (2 PIECE)
2-ROCKFORD FOSGATE 150HD
1-ROCKFORD FOSGATE 45HD
SAME 3.5'S
JBL 6 X 9'S
2-12" ROCKFORD FOSGATE SUBS PORTED BOX


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poetic_mexican_@Jun 5 2009, 12:58 PM~14104273
> *:roflmao: not gonna lie...I did that shit too
> *


 :roflmao: 

That reminds me of the guy who stayed down the street from my momma who I sold that Jensen amp to. He hooked it up to two big house speakers in a 92 Ford Taurus, and had all 4 inside speakers running off the same amp with speakers he drilled on the outside of the car. No lie he tried to run 10 speakers off that one amp, and would always come to my house like "yo my amp keep cutting out."


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Mine was a woodgrain boss tape player,2 mde 12's ,and a rockwood amp that had a button you pushed in to bridge it. I had it wired with a a roll of 10ga wire i had bought from autozone and i used some rca jacks from my nintendo :roflmao:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jun 12 2009, 08:51 PM~14175459
> *Mine was a woodgrain boss tape player,2 mde 12's ,and a rockwood amp that had a button you pushed in to bridge it. I had it wired with a a roll of 10ga wire i had bought from autozone and i used some rca jacks from my nintendo :roflmao:
> *



:uh: :uh: 

Big Lance just told me you tried to sell him that shit the other day for a grip! watcha thinkin homie? :nono:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

woo woo woo let's stay on track here fellas


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Jun 12 2009, 07:13 PM~14175592
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> Big Lance just told me you tried to sell him that shit the other day for a grip! watcha thinkin homie? :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: Man i aint even going to lie it was some bullshit but hey it was 92 so i have a little excuse :biggrin:


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

i've got 2 of them for ya. first and the shittiest was an exxess 10" powered by a roadmaster 200watt eq. the second was a targa 300 watt amp pushin a pair of optimus 10's in a jensen bandpass box.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Jun 18 2009, 10:30 AM~14227068
> *i've got 2 of them for ya. first and the shittiest was an exxess 10" powered by a roadmaster 200watt eq. the second was a targa 300 watt amp pushin a pair of optimus 10's in a jensen bandpass box.
> *


SWAP MEET LOUIE!!!!!


----------



## Ats92 (Jun 19, 2009)

dual alpine type s's... taking around 1000 rms, amp seeing one ohm load.. they cant handle shit, i blew it in a day, upgraded to type rs... big difference.


----------



## waters64 (May 26, 2009)

Crunch audio bandpass box.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@May 29 2009, 09:24 PM~14041902
> *I remember my first system...The purple Urban Audio amps that was made by Targa and 2 Jl Audio 12"s w0..
> *


YES!! I knew someone had Urbans besides me! I had a 12" Urban Audio sub in a home speaker enclosure, it pounded damn good too! THat was probably 93' or so.. lol


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

dont laugh fellas, i had a town car with 4 12's in it

the set up looked cool as hell but this is what it was made of
2 12" duals inside the plexi glass box with neons, ( ihad two seperate boxes, same in color) they fit really tight across the town car, i put a peice of wood on the trunk floor to make it even and the boxes went from quarter panel to quarter panel, and up on the rear deck i had two 760 watt pioneers bridged one to each set of subs, i aont gonna lie for cheap shit it actually hit really decent, i was only in like 10th grade so i didnt care, but honestly deff not the best equipment but every one at my school thought it was the shit becaseu it looked so good when i popped the trunk, the set up looked pretty sweet for shitty stuff, but the sad thing is i sold one box and one amp and the 2 12's that were left hit just as hard as all 4 i always thought that was weird


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

profile 6x9s they wer the first speakers i ever bought whin i was 16 for my first ride. Put it this way when I bought sony's right after they crapped out i thought sonys were top of the line. Thats how bad the damn things were. And my limited knowledge at the time. To be young and dumb again lol


----------



## shawntitan (Apr 10, 2007)

Holy shit... ya'll are taking me back in the day with this... Urban? Pyramid? Pull out tape decks? EQ boosters..... I almost forgot about all that shit....


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shawntitan_@Jul 3 2009, 11:03 PM~14377394
> *Holy shit... ya'll are taking me back in the day with this... Urban? Pyramid? Pull out tape decks? EQ boosters.....  I almost forgot about all that shit....
> *


yeah and the sad thing is back then all you older cats with the eq boosters and tape decks and pyramids thought you guys were beatin ya block down lol
i mean shit i used to think my duals were loud lol, i thought i was the shit with 2 12 inch duals lol :cheesy:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Awesome it's still alive :biggrin:


----------



## rdaudio (Jun 5, 2006)

my first system

a legacy 500w and two RF 12" series ones


----------



## mario2times (Jun 1, 2009)

pioneer pull out ..with one majestic 500 watt amp running two used 12 inch mtx blue thunders (caulking and tape on ripped cone) and two mtx 10 inch thunder series ..also just horn tweeters on back deck and that was it... all wired to the amp.. i thaught i was bumpin power running thru side of fender thru door :biggrin: damn i want to go back to high school again...


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jun 30 2009, 10:18 PM~14347607
> *YES!! I knew someone had Urbans besides me!  I had a 12" Urban Audio sub in a home speaker enclosure, it pounded damn good too!  THat was probably 93' or so.. lol
> *


Do you remeber the urban ads in lrm? Big rats trey from super natural was in them.


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 27 2009, 02:23 AM~14010831
> *:0
> 
> the only thing i owned that i thought was crap was a 100 watt dual and a already broken in 10'' phoenix gold sub
> *


Damn they couldnt give that shit to me...


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I had a beater car 86 chevy sprint that had a stock stereo in it. It came with only AM radio and one 3" speaker in the dash and when you turned on the A/C it would change radio stations :rofl: My sis had it before me and put a tape deck in it with 2 8" subs and full range speaker all built into a little box. Junk but so was the car.

unrelated, the heater blower would only turn on if you slammed the driver door super hard. 40hp 1.0L 3 cylinder took 30 seconds to get to 60mph and topped out at 90 downhill. Oh and had 12" wheels and once got a flat on the back and my homie held up the back while i changed it, car only weighd 1500lbs, launched the fuck out of it on jumps around town :rofl:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok it might not be the worst but it's sure scary look down the page.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=410029&st=2200


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 14 2009, 10:15 PM~14477905
> *Ok it might not be the worst but it's sure scary look down the page.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=410029&st=2200
> *



Holy rat nest.


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jul 14 2009, 07:56 PM~14474901
> *I had a beater car 86 chevy sprint that had a stock stereo in it.  It came with only AM radio and one 3" speaker in the dash and when you turned on the A/C it would change radio stations :rofl:  My sis had it before me and put a tape deck in it with 2 8" subs and full range speaker all built into a little box.  Junk but so was the car.
> 
> unrelated, the heater blower would only turn on if you slammed the driver door super hard.  40hp 1.0L 3 cylinder took 30 seconds to get to 60mph and topped out at 90 downhill.  Oh and had 12" wheels and once got a flat on the back and my homie held up the back while i changed it, car only weighd 1500lbs, launched the fuck out of it on jumps around town :rofl:
> *



Forgot to mention that we had it down to a T on how to make the mofo back fire and make it sound like an automatic weapon...people would duck and run it was soo funny


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

My cousin was a top dog at circuit city and told me to stay away from sony explod and most of sony car audio. Ive never owned sony but i hooked a friends set to my amp and blew his subs. 

ive owned power acoustic and their subs and amps were no good at all. I had some alpine subs that were suposed to be top of the line. but werent

I stick to Rockford Fosgate, Pioneer and Kenwood


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Jul 17 2009, 02:55 AM~14500998
> *My cousin was a top dog at circuit city and told me to stay away from sony explod and most of sony car audio.  Ive never owned sony but i hooked a friends set to my amp and blew his subs.
> 
> ive owned power acoustic and their subs and amps were no good at all.  I had some alpine subs that were suposed to be top of the line. but werent
> ...


 :uh: well you might as well get some sony if your running pioneer and kenwood,there shit isnt any better and some of the fosgate shit is crap also.


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

hey guy , i dont car what any one says, pioneer makes some of teh most durable decks , they can handle alot of power going threw them, imnot saying they are the loudest or the clearest, but mine sounds pretty dam clear and i love it, i took it out for an alpine, that cost me like 500 dollars, and had the alpine in for like 5 minutes and re-wired up my pioneer, the alpines sq was better and the trebble was better and clearer, but as for the bass, it sucked, it didnt hit like my pioneer, and i even had the bass up on the deck and turned the subwoofer setting on, the pioneer with out any bass on with just the loud button on it slammed harder


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8REGAL_LIMITED4_@Jul 16 2009, 09:29 PM~14497734
> *Forgot to mention that we had it down to a T on how to make the mofo back fire and make it sound like an automatic weapon...people would duck and run it was soo funny*



:roflmao: I bet people was scared sh*tless if they weren't paying attention.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

I had a Sony Xplod deck for like a month it was okay I got it for like $45 bucks, but I had to get rid of it since I don't trust Sony car audio like that too many horror stories for me.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Jul 21 2009, 10:18 PM~14541655
> *I had a Sony Xplod deck for like a month it was okay I got it for like $45 bucks, but I had to get rid of it since I don't trust Sony car audio like that too many horror stories for me.
> *


i cant believe people knocking sony like ya do .. i've had sony decks subs amps and speakers in my girls last two cars .. 

and been rocking kenwood and fosgate for a while as well as pioneer ..
and no regrets to none of them .. 

also used majestic amps and thought back then they worked great .. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

worst piece of car audio for me was a marantz car audio amp .. like under the deck type .. with three wires ...one left positve one right positive and you connect the negatives together .. it had a bass and treble knob and boasted 15 x 2 max .. 

lmfao .. i smoked that thing so fast


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jul 22 2009, 11:25 PM~14557243
> *i cant believe people knocking sony like ya do .. i've had sony decks subs amps and speakers in my girls last two cars ..
> 
> and been rocking kenwood and fosgate for a while as well as pioneer ..
> ...


I WENT THROUGH 3 SONY "GHOST FACE" DECKS WHEN THEY CAME OUT, I ONLY GOT THEM BECAUSE THEY LOOKED COOL BACK THEN. WORST PIECES OF SHIT. THEY ONLY LASTED NO MORE THAN 6 MONTHS AND IT STOPPED PLAYING CDS'


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood_talisman_@Jun 4 2009, 01:20 PM~14094576
> *not me but my cousin. he would fit two big ass house speaker boxes in the back of is ford probe back in highschool. for back then it was not bad at all, but now i think about it that shit was ghetto as fuck! :rofl:
> *


we've all done that. :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Jul 25 2009, 01:49 AM~14575272
> *I WENT THROUGH 3 SONY "GHOST FACE" DECKS WHEN THEY CAME OUT, I ONLY GOT THEM BECAUSE THEY LOOKED COOL BACK THEN. WORST PIECES OF SHIT. THEY ONLY LASTED NO MORE THAN 6 MONTHS AND IT STOPPED PLAYING CDS'
> *


did you buy your gear at walmart?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jul 22 2009, 11:25 PM~14557243
> *i cant believe people knocking sony like ya do .. i've had sony decks subs amps and speakers in my girls last two cars ..
> 
> and been rocking kenwood and fosgate for a while as well as pioneer ..
> ...



I hate SONY! I picked up a sony deck when I was in High school and didn't mind it....played the CD's fine until one day I put a CD back in and I hadn't realized that the deck was scratching the back of the CD's so they looked like records. Ended up ruining about 25 of my CD's....and when we argued it with Sony, they reimbursed me for 4 of them! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jul 29 2009, 12:37 AM~14612859
> *did you buy your gear at walmart?
> *


NO, I BOUGHT THEM AT DIFFERENT AUDIO SHOPS. I STILL HAVE 2 OF THEM :biggrin:


----------



## boizendahood (Oct 22, 2008)

In a 1995 Dodge Ram1500 single cab

1) Pioneer deck with 2 10's Jensen and a 400 watt california amp
2) 2 10sJL audio same deck
3) 2 12' PPI and 1000 watt PPI amp
4) 2 12's solobaric L7's DB1000 amp 
5) 2 12's kenwood california amp kenwood deck
6) 1 10 Eclips 400 watt califonia amp
7) 1 8 kenwood bass tube
8) 1 8 Rampage bass tube with no amp straight to the kenwood deck.
and wall was on 8 gauge power wire


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by boizendahood_@Jul 29 2009, 07:08 PM~14619789
> *In a 1995 Dodge Ram1500 single cab
> 
> 1) Pioneer deck with 2 10's Jensen and a 400 watt california amp
> ...


Holy crap,i'm surprised the truck did not melt down.

Did you get any pics??


----------



## boizendahood (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 29 2009, 05:33 PM~14620138
> *Holy crap,i'm surprised the truck did not melt down.
> 
> Did you get any pics??
> *


nah man never did take any. some asshole stole the truck from me at a food city. totaled the whole truck.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 19 2009, 09:08 PM~14520234
> *:uh: well you might as well get some sony if your running pioneer and kenwood,there shit isnt any better and some of the fosgate shit is crap also.
> *


you are a complete and total fucking idiot.... stop posting


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg+Jul 23 2009, 12:25 AM~14557243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sony pioneer and kenwood have been in the bussiness longer then most of us have been alive 


id say they are good brands


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Aug 4 2009, 08:00 PM~14676765
> *sony pioneer and kenwood have been in the bussiness longer then most of us have been alive
> id say they are good brands
> *


I WOULD ONLY BUY PIONEER FROM THOSE. IM SURE ITS NOT BECAUSE OF THE CAR AUDIO BECAUSE THEY SAWK BAWLZ


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 4 2009, 05:14 PM~14675032
> *you are a complete and total fucking idiot.... stop posting
> *


Go fuck yourself ******. Pioneer nor kenwood is any better than sony POINT BLANK. I have owned all three brands and all three worked just fine for me,actually my pioneer shit didnt last near as long as my sony did but hey at the end of the day they all performed about the same. Just remeber opinions are like assholes  and yes rockford fosgate makes some cheap shit also,remember they are the ones who manufacter lighting audio.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Aug 4 2009, 08:00 PM~14676765
> *sony pioneer and kenwood have been in the bussiness longer then most of us have been alive
> id say they are good brands
> *


 :thumbsup: this is true you know what they say though what works for some may not work for others


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 6 2009, 08:27 PM~14697441
> *Go fuck yourself ******. Pioneer nor kenwood is any better than sony POINT BLANK. I have owned all three brands and all three worked just fine for me,actually my pioneer shit didnt last near as long as my sony did but hey at the end of the day they all performed about the same. Just remeber opinions are like assholes  and yes rockford fosgate makes some cheap shit also,remember they are the ones who manufacter lighting audio.
> *


so would that be the lightning audio that neil barber used to set 2 world records in db drag? or would that be the lightning audio that kyle witherspoon used to dominate extreme 1-2?

now pioneer sucks too, hmm why is it that team edge audio destroyed everyone in 3 classes in several different organizations... I do believe they were the first to do a certified 180dbs on the NEW termlab but yea pioneer and kenwood suck since thats what they use.....I guess Im missing something...

now just because your dimwitted ass cant manage to install something even half ass correct to get results doesnt mean companies that have been at the forefront of the industry for several decades suck.... go read a book and hope to learn something you stupid fuck...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 6 2009, 09:21 PM~14697906
> *so would that be the lightning audio that neil barber used to set 2 world records in db drag? or would that be the lightning audio that kyle witherspoon used to dominate extreme 1-2?
> 
> now pioneer sucks too, hmm why is it that team edge audio destroyed everyone in 3 classes in several different organizations... I do believe they were the first to do a certified 180dbs on the NEW termlab but yea pioneer and kenwood suck since thats what they use.....I guess Im missing something...
> ...


OWNAGE


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 6 2009, 07:21 PM~14697906
> *so would that be the lightning audio that neil barber used to set 2 world records in db drag? or would that be the lightning audio that kyle witherspoon used to dominate extreme 1-2?
> 
> now pioneer sucks too, hmm why is it that team edge audio destroyed everyone in 3 classes in several different organizations... I do believe they were the first to do a certified 180dbs on the NEW termlab but yea pioneer and kenwood suck since thats what they use.....I guess Im missing something...
> ...


How many ****** on this forum use the same shit the pros do??? We aint even talking about that kind of shit we talking the shit you buy at walmart and ebay. And i never said poineer or kenwood made shitty products,all i said was they are not any better than sony and there not. You know as well as i do almost all the shit they use in db drags you can not just go buy off the shelf not hatin homeboy just statin. So where the fuck do you get off calling me a stupid fuck? I think you need to read the post a little better before you go talking shit. And as far as fosgate they just like everybody else they make some good shit and some junk shit


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 6 2009, 07:34 PM~14698032
> *OWNAGE
> *


 :uh: stfu newbie


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 7 2009, 08:55 AM~14701289
> *:uh: stfu newbie
> *


who the fuck you talkin to.

Go look bitch i started this TOPIC.

newb...... that 's funny look at your post's who gives a shit.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 7 2009, 07:11 AM~14701363
> *who the fuck you talkin to.
> 
> Go look bitch i started this TOPIC.
> ...


Talkin to you you fucking newb and honestley what you want some brownie points for starting a topic? Whooptey fucking dew Yea you got more post but all that tells me faggedout81 is you like to run your fucking mouth alot. But im done with this shit catch you on the flip side homie


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 7 2009, 10:09 AM~14701665
> *Talkin to you you fucking newb and honestley what you want some brownie points for starting a topic? Whooptey fucking dew Yea you got more post but all that tells me faggedout81 is you like to run your fucking mouth alot. But im done with this shit catch you on the flip side homie
> *


That was me point you dumdass it doesn't matter how many post's you have to be a noob or what ever. :uh: 

What ever makes you happy Big "C"unt WOW look i'm clever w/ my words to

what a ass

Brama please delete this trash.Thanks


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 7 2009, 10:48 AM~14702999
> *That was me point you dumdass it doesn't matter how many post's you have to be a noob or what ever. :uh:
> 
> What ever makes you happy Big "C"unt WOW look i'm clever w/ my words to
> ...


 :roflmao: FAIL


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 7 2009, 11:48 AM~14702999
> *That was me point you dumdass it doesn't matter how many post's you have to be a noob or what ever. :uh:
> 
> What ever makes you happy Big "C"unt WOW look i'm clever w/ my words to
> ...



he should delete this whole topic........... 

What's the shittiest car audio u have owned

for real the shittiest ive owned is sony,

i had a sony explode when they first came out.. to start wit it sounded decent, but after a month, it would eject the cds by itself, change songs by itself... so ill talk shit about sony all day long.. cuz its the SHITTIEST I HAVE EVER OWNED..


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Found this today,bet it's a beast


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 7 2009, 08:53 AM~14701280
> *How many ****** on this forum use the same shit the pros do???  We aint even talking about that kind of shit we talking the shit you buy at walmart and ebay. And i never said poineer or kenwood made shitty products,all i said was they are not any better than sony and there not. You know as well as i do almost all the shit they use in db drags you can not just go buy off the shelf not hatin homeboy just statin. So where the fuck do you get off calling me a stupid fuck? I think you need to read the post a little better before you go talking shit. And as far as fosgate they just like everybody else they make some good shit and some junk shit
> *


a lot of people here run RE/Fi/DD/Kicker/Pioneer/Kenwood and so on......so I can honestly say they do have the same shit as the "pros"
and pretty much everything that "pros" run is available factory direct and on ebay my point still remains the same......

and I called you a stupid fuck because you are one, and sorry to burst your bubble but sony hasnt had shit in the mobile audio scene that was worth a damn since the old mobile es series.... the xplod shit is garbage while pioneers premier and spl line are very nice I wont even go into their navigation and dvd decks... cream of the crop and kenwood excelon series decks are top notch....


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 7 2009, 10:20 PM~14708686
> *a lot of people here run RE/Fi/DD/Kicker/Pioneer/Kenwood and so on......so I can honestly say they do have the same shit as the "pros"
> and pretty much everything that "pros" run is available factory direct and on ebay my point still remains the same......
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE- I havent been in Car audio in a while- But I see you still got lil ****** tryin to yap off at the mouth huh-- Are you jus uppin your post count by blastin on fools like this- or does it help relieve some of your stress?? :biggrin: 

I think you jus need to let the lil fools that dont really know shit-- keep yappin--- and leave em alone------------------- WAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTT-- NAW, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, go ahead and blast one em- shits funny as fuc :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 8 2009, 03:19 AM~14709705
> *DAMN HOMIE- I havent been in Car audio in a while- But I see you still got lil ****** tryin to yap off at the mouth huh-- Are you jus uppin your post count by blastin on fools like this- or does it help relieve some of your stress?? :biggrin:
> 
> I think you jus need to let the lil fools that dont really know shit-- keep yappin--- and leave em alone------------------- WAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTT-- NAW, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, go ahead and blast one em- shits funny as fuc :biggrin:
> *


letting dumbasses spread bullshit and hearsay is why there are so many misinformed people in the world....... talking out of your ass will get you dogged!!! :biggrin:


----------



## corndawg (Jul 17, 2003)

im running 3 different pioneer decks in my trucks now, all have seemed pretty good to me, ive had 2 of them for arnd 3 years and another i just bought.....i have ran sony amp and subs (walmart edition) while they never fucked up on me, the amp i bought 4 years ago still works just fine to this day, it might not perform all that great (good enought for the ol ladys car) it still works like it did when it was new, performance wise sony does suck dick, but ive yet to cook it or the 2 xploders...i had a set of alpine type e's take a shit and the sonys are still goin alright...you get what you pay for tho. sonys are cheap and they will always sound cheap


----------



## JUARITOS (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@May 27 2009, 01:20 AM~14010557
> *Newer kenwood shit, power coustic, sony xplod, second hand junk... you name it I have owned all that cheap shit back when I was about about 15. I knew nothing I had was top quality but I was happy just to have what I had. I just thought it was better than nothing. Now im a few years older, have a few dollars more, and know alot more about audio. Needless to say now im satisfied by nothing... BUT for shittiest car audio ever I cant decide I think its between roadmaster, dual, and pyle...
> *


PYRAMID AMPS BACK IN THE DAY LOL


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUARITOS_@Aug 25 2009, 03:46 PM~14876934
> *PYRAMID AMPS BACK IN THE DAY LOL
> *


ahh yes i remember them

what about roadgear....think wal-mart carried it...

Think k-mart used to have a 8" powered bass cannon can't remember them name but needless to say it was a real sweetheart


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 25 2009, 04:55 PM~14877021
> *ahh yes i remember them
> 
> what about roadgear....think wal-mart carried it...
> ...


My neighbor has ons. We are fixing that problem though


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 27 2009, 12:04 PM~14897457
> *My neighbor has ons. We are fixing that problem though
> *


My buddie bought one of them k-mart tubes.Two month's later the sub blew of course by then they didn't carry them anymore.So i unhooked the leads going to the speaker from the amp soldered on about 6' and ran it out the port to 2 mal-mart free air pioneer.Take that k-mart HAHAHA Trailer Trash certified :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 27 2009, 04:37 PM~14899715
> *My buddie bought one of them k-mart tubes.Two month's later the sub blew of course by then they didn't carry them anymore.So i unhooked the leads going to the speaker from the amp soldered on about 6' and ran it out the port to 2 mal-mart free air pioneer.Take that k-mart HAHAHA Trailer Trash certified :thumbsup:
> *


I have some old type-e 10's laying around and I am doing up some under seat (been like 3 months and I am lazy as fuck) sealed shit for him.


----------



## forevrbumpn (Apr 21, 2009)

My shittiest? damn....
My first car, my lovely Buick Skylark, 67' 2 door
4 home audio 12"s in the trunk, in tower speaker boxes, carpeted, with the classic blue 300watt Jensen amp of the very early 90's and 1000 watt $10 6x9s sitting in my rear window facing the front... lol
very first system, had NO IDEA WTF I WAS DOING!!!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Pioneer head units have always come through for me.Durable and solid with a decent price point.Ive had the same h.u. in my daily for almost 6 years now.Subs...Ive always loved JL Audio.Recently Ive heard some subs from TC Sounds and FI that are AWESOME but damn the prices.My first set up was a Sparkomatic tape deck with a Sparkomatic 100 watt underdash amp with two 100 watt 6x9s in a 1981 Pontiac Bonneville.


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

cd ''disc man'' hooked up with a cassette converter thing'' and a 10 inch sony house speaker with box,, hooked up to a ''team kraco' amp! boyyyyaaakkaa shha!!! :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 2 2009, 10:10 PM~14964748
> *cd ''disc man'' hooked up with a cassette converter thing'' and a 10 inch sony house speaker with box,, hooked up to a ''team kraco' amp! boyyyyaaakkaa shha!!! :biggrin:
> *


 same friend as stated above had a 70's??? vega 4 door P.O.S. w/ a 8 track.We had the 8 track to tape thing and the tape to a discman.Wana talk about sound quality mang we were ahead of the curve back in 96'


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

shittiest as in according to everyone else? or shittiest as in it stopped working within 2 years?

according to everyone else just about all of my equipment minus my head units and door speakers, the amps and subs....yea no.

according to actual quality and it still working, my jensen xs1010's and bazooka amp(forgot the model number, its supposedly pushing 500rms to them) which i still have and work quite well in my caprice wagon for now....i'd have to say thats the best quipment i've had as far as durability they keep on tickin even after all the abuse of loud volumes i've put them through.

now the kicker cvr's, don't even get me started on the tinsel leads on them, the power acoustic amp i had did me right for 2 years till it popped, and my current hifonics amp i have.....sending it in for warranty for the second time....yay!


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

in my first car a 73 cutlass supreme I had the most hood system ever

old shool kenwood flip face deck but it didnt flip quite right so only I knew how to work it

delphi speakers out a 79 caddy (rotted out)

2 sony 8" 3 truck way boxes in the back window

1 lightning audio 12" in trunk (in a huge truk box) 

and 1 original fosgate punch 75 runing both the 12" and the 2 8's

that shit hit surpringly well got me a sound ordinance ticket lol I was in trafic windows down bangin the shit out UGK let me see it and the constable got me lol I was like 15

that whole system got jacked at school expt my 12" and the punch 75 so I bounced back with a boss headunit and some OEM bose speakers all around lol I was the man in my my neighbor hood


----------

